# This might take a few minutes.



## BubblePuppy

Posted by George Takei:











> This may take you a couple minutes to "get" but once you do, share it! Don't spoil it for others--no give aways in the comments please.


----------



## 4HiMarks

No idea what that is supposed to be. Looks like a collection of military combat/service ribbons, but whether they are supposed to create a picture or spell something out or what, is lost on me.


----------



## BubblePuppy

One clue.. #7 think a duck and nephews. 
I haven't figured out most of these, and I know what to look for.


----------



## Nick

I have not a clue, but I am guessing that it is either:

1) proof that, in the human gnome there _is_ a 'gay' gene
2) Lego is now making 'people' of every non-traditional sexual persuasion. 
3) a graphic representation of the new Euro-resistor values


----------



## fluffybear

I picked up on all of them but 5 and 8.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Nick.. Wrong on all counts. 
Another clue.. Image #3 think of a Park that isn't North, East, or West. 

That's all I know. The rest has me stumped.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"fluffybear" said:


> I picked up on all of them but 5 and 8.


From the other thread I've been reading #8 seems to be the real stumper.


----------



## fluffybear

#8 just came to me. The only reason I remember was due to attending a Girl Scout International Festival recently.

absolutely no idea as to what 5 is


----------



## BubblePuppy

"fluffybear" said:


> #8 just came to me.
> 
> absolutely no idea as to what 5 is


Thanks, for some reason because of your post I got it.


----------



## fluffybear

BubblePuppy said:


> Thanks, for some reason because of your post I got it.


I owe you one as well. It was your clue to #7 that opened my eyes to all the rest (except #5)


----------



## Nick

BubblePuppy said:


> Nick.. Wrong on all counts...


Well, it's not the first time and probably won't be the last. It never fails to amuse me when some people just don't seem to get the subtleties of humor.

One of my former wives, who seemed to lack the 'humor' gene, upon being told a hilarious joke, would say with a blank look on her face, "I don't get it".


----------



## BubblePuppy

Ok..I'm wrong about #8..crud.
Nick, there is a difference in not getting the subtleties of the attempt at humor and getting it but not thinking it is funny.


----------



## Herdfan

I would never have gotten 5 & 8 because I have never heard of them.


----------



## billsharpe

It's going to take me more than a few minutes.

I didn't realize there were eight items there until people started numbering them.

If one of the items is about South Park I'm still lost. I've never watched the show.

I had an aunt once who used to get all mixed up telling jokes. When she commented on the mother hen that was sitting on an orange, she said
"Oh look mama laid an orange!" rather than
"Oh look at the orange marmalade!"
and wondered why nobody laughed.

In retrospect I suppose it's not that funny either way...


----------



## coldsteel

Still don't get 5 and 8...


----------



## yosoyellobo

So what is the answer?


----------



## fluffybear

yosoyellobo said:


> So what is the answer?





Spoiler



Simpsons, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, South Park, Smurfs, Asterix and Obelix, Bert & Ernie, Donald Duck & his nephews, Lucky Luke & The Daltons


----------



## BubblePuppy

fluffybear said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Simpsons, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, South Park, Smurfs, Asterix and Obelix, Bert & Ernie, Donald Duck & his nephews, Lucky Luke & The Daltons


Thank you!!! Now I can go from thinking that I'm fairly dense to I know I'm really dense. I'm just not hip enough.


----------



## Draconis

BubblePuppy said:


> Thank you!!! Now I can go from thinking that I'm fairly dense to I know I'm really dense. I'm just not hip enough.


Don't worry about it, I did not get it either. :nono2:


----------



## fluffybear

BubblePuppy said:


> Thank you!!! Now I can go from thinking that I'm fairly dense to I know I'm really dense. I'm just not hip enough.


To be fair, I needed help with #5 so to be perfectly fair, I only got 7 of the 8


----------



## billsharpe

fluffybear said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Simpsons, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, South Park, Smurfs, Asterix and Obelix, Bert & Ernie, Donald Duck & his nephews, Lucky Luke & The Daltons


Ok, that's the answer.

Now what was the question?


----------



## fluffybear

billsharpe said:


> Ok, that's the answer.
> 
> Now what was the question?


refer to image in 1st post


----------



## billsharpe

fluffybear said:


> refer to image in 1st post


I've seen the image in the first post. Is that image supposed to be a question? I think not...

Even with the answer provided I still don't "get" it. :nono:


----------



## fluffybear

billsharpe said:


> I've seen the image in the first post. Is that image supposed to be a question? I think not...
> 
> Even with the answer provided I still don't "get" it. :nono:


No question but rather just a brain teaser to see how many of the images you can identify and how quickly.


----------



## BobaBird

Tried to find out what one of the answers is, because I'd never heard of 5 and 8, and may have found where these came from. The link has larger images, but they're identified at the top of the page.

source


----------



## billsharpe

I think Nick came pretty close in his guess #2 in message #4.

I didn't even think of Lego until I saw the source file.


----------



## The Merg

"BobaBird" said:


> Tried to find out what one of the answers is, because I'd never heard of 5 and 8, and may have found where these came from. The link has larger images, but they're identified at the top of the page.
> 
> source


Yeah, I had never heard of 5 and 8 either, but go the rest.

- Merg


----------

